# Sticky  List of Civil Service Police Departments



## tomahawk

Here is a list I put together of all of the Massachusetts Civil Service police departments, as well as the non-Civil Service towns. It is a small text file, so everyone should be able to see it; let me know if you have any updates.

*Click for Massachusetts Police Departments* (updated 9/9/04)

-Mike

(For the most updated list, please refer to the last post)


----------



## female p.o.

Boston Municipal Police is now a civil service Department.


----------



## Southside

female p.o. said:


> Boston Municipal Police is now a civil service Department.


Does this mean the Munis can now transfer under civil service?


----------



## female p.o.

We can lateral to other departments.


----------



## tomahawk

All set, female p.o... also fixed a couple of other mistakes I noticed on the list.

-Mike


----------



## moe42

I thought that hopedale was not civil service


----------



## tomahawk

As of the June 2003 police exam, Hopedale PD was a Civil Service department according to the location list provided by HRD.

-Mike


----------



## Macop

If Hopedale is Civil Service it didnt say so in the recent job posting


----------



## MVS

Hopedale has removed itself from Civil Service.


----------



## DPD77

Dedham now has a 32 year old age limit


----------



## tomahawk

Thanks guys; I updated the list with those changes.

-Mike


----------



## Narc10

*huh...*

Some of those are way off, I don't know how some of them got on there.
Bernardston, Belchertown, Northfield, Ashby, Blackstone, WARWICK?? :shock: those arn't Civil Service.

That's a big list, makes me wish I took the last test... :?


----------



## SEABASS

This list includes Non civil service towns in CAPS. Those towns you listed Narc10 are in caps.


----------



## Narc10

well don't I feel stupid...


----------



## Guest

*Re: List of Civil Service/Non-civil service Police Dept.*

Does anyone have an updated list of civil and non civil police departments in Mass?


----------



## tomahawk

TruPatriot, click the link at the top of this thread; it was offline for a bit but is back up now.

-Mike


----------



## JeepinWeezle

Manchester is NON-civil service


----------



## SEABASS

It's Manchester-by-the -sea. [-X :lol:


----------



## PearlOnyx

Weezle,

As far as I know, Manchester by the Sea is civil service. They do hire for auxilliaries outside of the civil service process, but everything else is done through civil service. I am actually pretty high on their list from the last test.


----------



## DVET1979

Does Boston Municipal have a residency requirment similar to Boston P.D.? I have heard several different answers to this and was wondering if anyone knew for sure......


----------



## ShortyCO

I went on the HRD website and found a current list of civil service communities.

Here is the link:

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/e...il_service.doc

I hope it helps


----------



## StickPinQuinn

Civil Service does not have them on the list. You can download the list from HRD's website.


female p.o. said:


> Boston Municipal Police is now a civil service Department.


----------



## mdaz75

What is a consent decree community?


----------



## Machito

anyone here know when the next civil service police exam will be available ? I missed the last exam back in 2005 .


----------



## AFCOP

April 07...it's always opposite the fire exam...both are given every two years


----------



## NegroRotary

Its actually May 07


----------



## Crvtte65

Most updated List of CS Departments

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/publications/police_departments_covered_by_civil_service.pdf

(as of 11/13/07)


----------

